# Fioricet and Breastfeeding?



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

I take Fioricet for pain. I did not take it during pregnancy (though I needed it) but did start taking it again when The Babe was around 3 weeks old.
Fioricet is a combo of butalbital (a barbiturate), acetaminophen, and caffeine. I take a pretty high dose but never saw any effects at all in the baby.

he's 9 weeks now and I just refilled my script and the bottles says "Do NOT use while Breastfeeding. Consult Your Doctor or Pharmacist."

My doctor says its okay, but I'm wondering if maybe some new info has come out? The old bottles never said anything like that. Does anyone know?


----------



## evlu (Oct 14, 2006)

The butalbital is classified as "moderately safe" in Dr. Hale's _Medications and Mother's Milk._ Acetaminophen is classified as "safest." Caffeine is listed as "usually compatible with breastfeeding" according to the AAP. According to Dr. Hale, baby should be observed for sedation if mom is taking Fioricet. http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/pain-meds.html


----------

